# bicep curl causing lower back pain



## adamround (Apr 30, 2007)

When i do bicep curls even if i just do about 10 reps with weights i could do at least 50 reps with my back starts to hurt, especially my lower back, even if i stand against a wall or watch myself in the mirror to make sure im keeping my back straight and not swaying to try and lift the weight up. Am i doing them wrong or is the pain just the muscles in my back building up? its not that painful, i just dont want to do any damage.

can anyone help?


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

is it painfull in the spine joint area or is it not "pain" but the muscles under stress or both?

What excersises do you do for your back and does it hurt when you do them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What happens if you do it with no weight on something like a broom handle?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

1st of all you should not be using a weight that you can do 50 with, you should be aiming for 8 to 12 reps....

Try pushing your shoulders back and bend your knees slightly this may take the strain away from your back...

I often feel my lower back when im working biceps, depends how heavy i go.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> 1st of all you should not be using a weight that you can do 50 with, you should be aiming for 8 to 12 reps....


I think he's saying it was a very light weight


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive had the same problem with my back bud whilst doing curls.

my long term solution was to strengthen my back with partial deads-

its worked.

short term you could lay on the floor and use the low pulley on a cable machine.

do you warm up thoughroughly and do stretching prior to training?

btw i have a torn disc and have had it for over 5 years-

ive even been offered a new disc in my back.

i`ve found ways to train round it tho and have postponed the op for at least a year 

i usually stretch 2x a day and use triggerpoint thereapy-its hard work but well worth it


----------



## adamround (Apr 30, 2007)

its feels like a bit of muscle and joint pain, feels like its buring when i do them and yeah im just trying to say its not because the weights im doing are too heavy. I dont do any excercises to strengthen my back. I do chinups with a bar actually but i dont know how much that would help? could it just be from weak back muscles?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I used to get that a lot too mate - even tried them with my back against the wall for support but it didnt help..

as cal said though - as my back strength has increased the pain has gone away!!


----------

